

10 questions to ask your employees today - jkaljundi
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20140911113835-370682-10-questions-to-ask-your-employees-today

======
sidcool
Honestly, the questions seem more like ones my psychiatrist would ask and not
my Boss.

